# IPv6 configuration



## MikeyWines (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying to configure the following network topology using IPv6 addresses:

Laptop - FreeBSD Router A - FreeBSD Router B - PC

The above topology is not connected to the internet, I am only experimenting IPv6 v/s IPv4.

I have assigned the following IP addresses to the system above, could anyone tell me if it is the right addressing scheme to be used.

Laptop Windows XP:
After installation, there is an IPv6 address generated by the Local-link which is 
fe80::21b:38ff:fefb:2442%5
I have also configured a static IPv6 address : ipv6 adu 5/feee::1
I have also given the default gateway as the Local-Link - NOT SURE IF THIS IS RIGHT?

ROUTER A:

```
ipv6_config_bge0="fec0::1 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_config_rl0="fe80::21b:38ff:fefb:2442 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_defaultrouter="fec0::2%bge0"
```

I have noticed that there is already an IPv6 address on each interface:

```
fe80::212:3fff:fe8b:5699%bge0
fe80::210:b5ff:fefe:b9f0%rl0
```

ROUTER B:

```
ipv6_config_bge0="fec0::2 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_config_rl0="<same as Local-Link> prefixlen 64"
ipv6_defaultrouter="fec0::1%bge0"
```

Local-Link address:

```
fe80::212:3fff:fe8b:9ba5%bge0
fe80::211:3bff:fe18:d2a%r10
```

PC:
Local-Link: fe80::212:3fff:fe8b:589a%4 
Static IP: feee::2
Default Gateway same as local-link.

How can I use the IPv6 addresses generated by the Local-Link to setup the network or is it better to use static IPv6 addresses, if so am I using the right IP address scheme. I tried to make some PING tests but the only one working if from fec0::1 -> fec0::2

Many thanks and regards.


----------



## MikeyWines (Aug 28, 2010)

sorry for the smileys there are not meant to be there when I wrote the IP addresses I got them


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2010)

Then maybe it's time to read that sign-up email and format your posts? ->  Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## MikeyWines (Aug 29, 2010)

@DutchDaemon: I do apologise for not following the Post and Editing rules.

Is that the right IP address scheme to be used?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2010)

Link-local addresses are non-routable.


----------

